

Has Mozilla Lost Its Values? - qdot76367
http://www.iab.net/iablog/2013/07/has-mozilla-lost-its-values.html

======
nileshtrivedi
Cry me a river.

> All-or-nothing proclamations

They are merely changing the default. Sites can always request users to enable
it. How is it all or nothing?

> Third-party cookies are an essential part of the Internet content supply
> chain

Citation needed.

> Mozilla’s active, prominent promotion of Adblock Plus suggests a value
> system hostile to advertising and the businesses and people dependent on it.

Active? Prominent? It really is the most popular add-on. Why do you expect
mozilla to favor you against the express will of their users?

> Last July, for example, she said, “Whatever standard the W3C produces will
> put a number of third parties out of business, but that is okay because that
> will be a good day for privacy.”

I see nothing wrong with that. Businesses don't have a right of survival.
Users do have a right to privacy.

> Mozilla or the Stanford Center for Internet and Society, which appear to be
> those of elitist organizations that hide under the shield of populism to
> make value judgments about who is worthy of earning a living in the digital
> age.

That's how you want them to look like. It's not about your right to make
money. It's about users' default expectation of not being tracked.

I couldn't read the rest of the post considering such fundamental
disagreements.

------
kapilkaisare
> Third-party cookies are an essential part of the Internet content supply
> chain

That's funny. Almost hilarious. I use AdBlock Plus all the time and have not
noticed anything wrong with my content supply.

------
mikevm
I've been using an ad blocker for years. Sometimes when it has a false
positive I have to disable it and refresh the page to see what went wrong. It
is during these brief moments that I realize how much I would've hated the web
if it wasn't for the ad blocker.

Distracting, bandwidth gobbling and CPU consuming ads. Not to mention annoying
video ads on various sites (such as YouTube). Thank Jebus for AdMuncher!

Statistics for Ad Muncher v4.93.33707/4774 Adverts removed: 2,070,652
Bandwidth saved: 60,959 MB Counter started: March 26, 2010

